# good food for puppy?



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sorry if this has been asked many times but a search didn't come up with much. We fed our past dogs Iams but are feeding the hav Diamond because that's what she was fed by the lady we got her from. I understand Iams isn't the same as it used to be. Problem is, Tasha is pooping up to 8 times a day and that doesn't seem normal. I did print out the list posted by AgilityHav because they are foods I've never heard of. I'm sure there is no one answer of what to feed but any suggestions of where to start would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

kawboy,

I'm feeding Pablo Purina Pro Plan (Puppy) Chicken&Rice 3x 1/4cup per day and Pablo is SO muscular and full of energy. He weighs 6+ pounds at 13.5 weeks, but it's all lean muscle. I'm sure it mostly has to do with genetics, but the food seems to be fine with him. He poops 2-4x/day.
His breeder fed him Precision Puppy kibble, which is a great choice as well, but the closest seller was 25min away and our Vet happened to give us a big welcome bag of that Purina kibble, so after I got my breeder's OK, we changed. Hope that helps.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I feel my 12 week old Wellness Just for Puppy.
She is fed 3x a day, breakfast, lunch, dinner. She poops 2-3x a day.
Are you leaving the food out all day for her to munch on? I think having them on a feeding schedule helps alot with potty habits.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am not fmailiar with Diamond. We started with Chicken Soup for Puppies, but quit during recalls (they had some cans recalled.) Moved to Innova for puppies, but I had to travel to get the food. I am a nurse and started to look for research on dog's nutritional needs but found very little evidence. We settled on Wellnes for Puppies because it was balanced and my dogs would eat it. If you know about Roxie from other threads we are continuing our search for the proper food.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

kawboy said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked many times but a search didn't come up with much. We fed our past dogs Iams but are feeding the hav Diamond because that's what she was fed by the lady we got her from. I understand Iams isn't the same as it used to be. *Problem is, Tasha is pooping up to 8 times a day and that doesn't seem normal.* I did print out the list posted by AgilityHav because they are foods I've never heard of. I'm sure there is no one answer of what to feed but any suggestions of where to start would be helpful. thanks.


Missy was doing this when I bought her home and then I found she was very sensitive to alot of the treats I was feeding Casper....to the point were she was having diarreaha alot. We ended up going to rice and beef (human food) until I could figure out the dog food....but I really had to read the labels on the dog food and the fewer extras added the better. She is on Solid Gold now and it seems to be ok. She is finally having two poops a day that are normal!!! I am so excited !!! I don't even care if they are on the pee pad:biggrin1: Well maybe I care....we will work on that next.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

8 times a day is NOT normal, when Guch was a puppy, she'd poop 2-3X a day and now at almost a yr. old, she poops 1-2X a day. She's on homecooked food now,

But the "Fromm's Chicken kibble" was probably the best kibble I had her on, as far as 'liking it'. All dogs are different, the Purina Pro Plan gave her eye stains, gas, and too many poops, like 4 a day or sometimes more! lol

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Another vote for Wellness....*

It's a really good dog food that's still relatively affordable.

We're onto adult now but Winston did puppy until about 6 months [whenever the last bag ran out].

Good luck.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I also fed my three the Wellness puppy. Now they are on the Wellness Lamb.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with the wellness- although my boys wouldn't touch it. I think the purina pro plan was good for my boys but it also caused staining for Jasper.

I like the nutura products (Innova, California Naturals (not EVO for a pup) ) and Fromms is great-- do they have a puppy? My boys also did well on Royal Canin. If you are limited to Petco, Petsmart sort of places I would go with the royal canin over the purina. Although the purina is great for well formed poops. My breeder referred to them as little tootsie rolls, a term that stuck in our household.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

tehe, someone got info from my post! I feel special 

Anyway, A lot of those foods are meant for adult dogs, you dont want a puppy to eat to much protien(no one is sure or not if it is even good for adult dogs!) because of their develpoing, and in turn sensative digestive systems. As far as foods go, I would also reccomend Wellness puppy. Its what we will send all of our puppys home with! Personally, I would try to stay away from pro-plan, the second ingrediant is corn-glueten meal. While it wont necisarally hurt your puppy, all it is is a filler, and dosnt offer nutriotial value......they dont digest it, and what goes in comes right back out, which wont necisarally help your problem 
I would try to stay away from any foods with corn or wheat(rice is fine, but actual wheat, especually wheat gluten you want to stay away from) Like I said, I would reccomend Wellnes for Puppies, and if not wellness Inovva puppy. 

I hope that helps!
Oh, and if you have more than just the puppy, and the wellness/innova seems a little pricy, there is also Canadae. Its not quite the quality, but it is still a good food, and puppies, adults, and senoirs can all eat the same food, making your job a little easier


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I would highly recommend Innova. Bogart as a puppy was raised on it and he did extremely well on it.

You may want to check out this site...hmm I seem to be posting this a lot lol
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

My new puppy is on raw food though as I switched Bogart to raw so rather than having one on raw and the other on kibble I switched them both. Poops look like little rabbit poops (except they are white) and hard like a marble lol To quote a famous person "It's Grrrrrreat!"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy said:


> I like the nutura products (Innova, California Naturals (not EVO for a pup) ) and Fromms is great-- do they have a puppy?


Fromms' 4 star line (what I feed Kubrick) is considered an all-life stages food and does not have a particular puppy bag. However, their Gold line (which I haven't tried) does offer a puppy bag.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

FYI dog food analasis is great, but there are a lot of REALLY good foods it dosnt list. It is definatly a starting point though!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

keep in mind when looking at dogfoodanalysis that each page has multiple pages. I know some people didn't realize it.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Our keeshond and the mixed breed we had before him both got Iams and usualy had 2 poops a day which were very solid. Tasha goes on average 5 times a day but sometimes more. We have been leaving the food out all day but are now getting her into a feeding schedule which seems to be helping but I'm not sold on this Diamond food. The lady we got her from said she used to feed her dogs chicken soup but the formula changed similar to Iams so she went to the Diamond. Tasha has mostly formed stools but soft and sometimes runny. We have a pet supply store here and are going to go there tomorrow. They have a wide variety of foods so maybe we can find the wellness or innova there and try that.

My wife would like to post on here but we can't seem to register two people from the same PC. I told her to just introduce herself as Mrs kawboy if she wants to participate. We are considering getting a rescue dog as company for Tasha and to give another dog a home. A friend told me to wait until Tasha is house trained which sounds like good advice. We have a Shi Tzu rescue group close by with a lot of dogs. I think I'll be getting a digital camera for Christmas so some pics of our baby might come soon. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I would highly recommend Innova. Bogart as a puppy was raised on it and he did extremely well on it.
> 
> You may want to check out this site...hmm I seem to be posting this a lot lol
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> ...


I looked at that after posting and Diamond ranks as a 1 star food along with Iams and the like. Both the wellness and innova puppy formulas rank high so I'm hoping they have one of them at our store. Thanks for the link.


----------



## neige (Dec 23, 2007)

My new puppy neige has also been having some digestive problems. I finally switched her from the the Nutro Natural Choice to rice and chicken and it cleared up but returned as soon as I mixed a little of the Nutro kibble in. So, we went back to the vet she gave her an antacid to sooth her stomach and Hill's perscription food and then when she is ready we will try Science Diet small Bites for puppies. We'll see! I'll keep you updated to let you know how this works for her! It seems like a lot of trial and error.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

neige said:


> My new puppy neige has also been having some digestive problems. I finally switched her from the the Nutro Natural Choice to rice and chicken and it cleared up but returned as soon as I mixed a little of the Nutro kibble in. So, we went back to the vet she gave her an antacid to sooth her stomach and Hill's perscription food and then when she is ready we will try Science Diet small Bites for puppies. We'll see! I'll keep you updated to let you know how this works for her! It seems like a lot of trial and error.


I don't think your puppy needs a prescription food unless there's a real medical condition. I'd keep away from the Nutro and Science Diet/Hills. Both have lots of filler which could very well be the source of the digestive problems. I'd recommend Innova. Seems like I'm recommending that quite a bit lately but I have good experience with it with two pups as well as a few other people I know who switched to it as well. As mentioned in the post above Wellness is a good choice as well. Keep in mind that although these foods may be a bit more expensive, they may some you money by not having to visit the vet as often for things like digestive problems.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am feeding Bella Satin Balls with K-9 RX ( Kara's recommendation) thanks!
The boys get Primal & Stella & Chewies raw with freeze dried topping!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> FYI dog food analasis is great, but there are a lot of REALLY good foods it dosnt list. It is definatly a starting point though!


Natasha..

What do you feed your adult dogs? Currently my Havs are on Duck and Potatoe, because that is what my Aussie had been eating, due to allergies
(we just lost her in October though..)

I had tried changing the Hav's food in the past, but they are stuck on the duck and potatoe.

I also avoid any food with corn, wheat, white rice and fillers...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm giving mine a combo of Fromm's Chicken a la Veg and EVO Red Meat. They really liked the EVO, but it's a little high in protein, so I just mixed it with the Fromm's. I also add a 1/2 of a Little Cesar for each of them, or they will not eat just the kibble. I also add chicken, turkey or beef instead of the LC and try to get in some veggies. They love roasted chicken and steak.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Our local pet supply store carries wellness so I bought some wellness just for puppy. Tasha seems to like it and her pooping has dropped off to 3 a day. My wife bought me a digital camera for Christmas so I hope to post a pic soon. I'm learning how to use it but the pics I've taken so far have been poor quality. The batteries also seem to be bad so I need some new ones. I'll get a pic up as soon as I can.


----------

